# English Saddle for a Morgan horse



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i have actually heard that the newer Wintec saddles are getting a lot of good reviews. Their price point is unbeatable and they're much more balanced and well made than they have ever been. However.... and this is just what my trainer has always told me.... that you should never invest in a saddle with an "easy change gullet system". They can be problematic still with fitting, hard to adjust, and mess with the integrity of the saddle. Have you tried just doing demo saddles until you find what fits? Most tack shops and online saddle sales have demo saddles that you can try.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

This is what I have, and it's okay...I'd recommend trying out a saddle before you buy though. Depending on just how wide your horse is, you might put in the extra wide gullet but need the saddle itself to be the "wide" version as well. Now, if your horse isn't THAT wide, you might be okay. Mine is so I'm thinking of selling my saddle for that reason and going for one that's made for wide horses =P


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

i see im at my wits in to find saddle for my horse my trainers saddle is just plain scary cause its old and moldy and the stirup leathers are so stretched that its impossible to get them even!.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Oxer said:


> i have actually heard that the newer Wintec saddles are getting a lot of good reviews. Their price point is unbeatable and they're much more balanced and well made than they have ever been. However.... and this is just what my trainer has always told me.... that you should never invest in a saddle with an "easy change gullet system". They can be problematic still with fitting, hard to adjust, and mess with the integrity of the saddle. Have you tried just doing demo saddles until you find what fits? Most tack shops and online saddle sales have demo saddles that you can try.


 no havent tired demo saddles theres really not tack shops around here just the local co-op and i bought a saddle from there and ended up taking it back cause it didnt fit


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd say if you're looking for an affordable saddle wintec is definitely good for that reason...and the exchangeable gullet thing really was nice...it just isn't going to necessarily be PERFECT fit, even with the right gullet in. If you don't have the option of trying a saddle out or using a saddle fitter, than the easy change gullet system might be your best bet. How old are you and do you have someone to help you? Just wondering because it takes a little messing with the gullets to get them in the first few times you do it. It's relatively easy once you get the hang of it though


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

*sorry for the double post, just wanted to add that another option for a horse with wide withers that's hard to fit is the semi-treeless or treeless saddles. Those fit most horses, just aren't good for horses with high bony withers. There is some debate around whether they're better or worse but I've used them and like them. I guess the thing with those would be what discipline you're using the saddle for and whether you'd want to be able to use it in a show or not...I'm not sure if hunt seat shows would allow it?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> *sorry for the double post, just wanted to add that another option for a horse with wide withers that's hard to fit is the semi-treeless or treeless saddles. Those fit most horses, just aren't good for horses with high bony withers. There is some debate around whether they're better or worse but I've used them and like them. I guess the thing with those would be what discipline you're using the saddle for and whether you'd want to be able to use it in a show or not...I'm not sure if hunt seat shows would allow it?


 I'm 21 and my trainer doesnt to crap to help me and she knows i want my own stuff for my horse especially my own bridle so ii dont have to keep using the nasty bit on the one i've got now


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

eh that's too bad, it's difficult finding a trainer that works for both you and your horse....especially without driving too far. Best of luck, though, and if you look online you may be able to purchase a cheap bridle on ebay or something?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks I've been thinking about looking on ebay and i also found one on horse.com that was only 30 bucks but i wasnt sure on size and and getting a bit


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have that SAME model, only a little older. My horse is build similar to yours, with low, flat withers. It fits her great. I ride most of the horses around the barn with that same saddle and it fits most of them okay, though I wouldn't do a 20 mile ride in it. The only horse I wouldn't put it on is our high withered, narrow warmblood. All in all, it fits most horses fine, and fits some horses great. 

I wouldn't, however, recommend it for jumping. I don't know if they have updated it, but the stirrup bar is awkwardly placed on mine, forcing my legs a bit forward. That's alright, since I ride a gaited horse, but it wouldn't be alright for hunter eq. With enough work, you could probably compensate, but it is difficult.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> I have that SAME model, only a little older. My horse is build similar to yours, with low, flat withers. It fits her great. I ride most of the horses around the barn with that same saddle and it fits most of them okay, though I wouldn't do a 20 mile ride in it. The only horse I wouldn't put it on is our high withered, narrow warmblood. All in all, it fits most horses fine, and fits some horses great.
> 
> I wouldn't, however, recommend it for jumping. I don't know if they have updated it, but the stirrup bar is awkwardly placed on mine, forcing my legs a bit forward. That's alright, since I ride a gaited horse, but it wouldn't be alright for hunter eq. With enough work, you could probably compensate, but it is difficult.


 ok but i kinda want to do jumping so any sugestions on another model thats all purpose?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Are you going to do mainly jumping? If so, I would just get a Wintec designed for such. I personally don't mind doing flatwork in a jumping saddle and find them just as all purpose-able as an all purpose. :wink: Unless you want to do "real" Dressage, no problem. 


If not, I'm sure you can get a ton of other suggests by people smarter than me.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

as far as sizing on the bridle, I'm sure a "horse" sized bridle would fit your horse well enough...do you have access to a hole punch?? I don't know how many times I've punched holes in tack to make it fit. haha


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> Are you going to do mainly jumping? If so, I would just get a Wintec designed for such. I personally don't mind doing flatwork in a jumping saddle and find them just as all purpose-able as an all purpose. :wink: Unless you want to do "real" Dressage, no problem.
> 
> 
> If not, I'm sure you can get a ton of other suggests by people smarter than me.


 well mostly for now it'll be flat work but i want to low lvl eventing eventually


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> as far as sizing on the bridle, I'm sure a "horse" sized bridle would fit your horse well enough...do you have access to a hole punch?? I don't know how many times I've punched holes in tack to make it fit. haha


 lol i got a hole punch handy all the time rather it be for papers or tack lol


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

shaggy said:


> well mostly for now it'll be flat work but i want to low lvl eventing eventually


 
I think a jumping saddle would be a good choice for eventing, being that it is two thirds jumping. :wink:


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> I think a jumping saddle would be a good choice for eventing, being that it is two thirds jumping. :wink:


 i know but the thing is me getting to do eventing is starting to look thiner and thiner so thats way i was look at an all purpose saddle so if i never get to do it i wont be stuck with saddle made for it


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

hahahaha well I don't think a paper punch will help, there are leather hole punches!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Why don't you check out Thorowgood? They make synthetic saddles designed for mutton-withered horses.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> hahahaha well I don't think a paper punch will help, there are leather hole punches!


 i know lol i've been looking into investing into a leather punch just havent done it cause i've havent been to the co-op in awhile lol


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

haha


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah lol


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a Collegiate Graduate with the EZ change gullet system and have been very happy with it. Right now it has the extra wide gullet plate in for my wide quarter horse. I have changed plates and used it on different horses with good results. My trainer hates Wintecs, but I sat on one in a tack shop once, and it sure was comfortable!

If you have a good idea what you want and don't have a lot to spend, you really should try e-bay. It's kind of hard for a saddle, since you can't return it, but with the EZ change system you should be all right. And definitely for a bridel. I'd rather get a good used bridle from e-bay than a cheap new one. the cheap ones are like cardboard and you can never get the leather soft.

good luck!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

MaryMary said:


> I have a Collegiate Graduate with the EZ change gullet system and have been very happy with it. Right now it has the extra wide gullet plate in for my wide quarter horse. I have changed plates and used it on different horses with good results. My trainer hates Wintecs, but I sat on one in a tack shop once, and it sure was comfortable!
> 
> If you have a good idea what you want and don't have a lot to spend, you really should try e-bay. It's kind of hard for a saddle, since you can't return it, but with the EZ change system you should be all right. And definitely for a bridel. I'd rather get a good used bridle from e-bay than a cheap new one. the cheap ones are like cardboard and you can never get the leather soft.
> 
> good luck!


 Awesome thanks im definatly going to cruise ebay and see what i can find i hadnt thought about the leather being stiff


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Look and see if the bridle you are currently using has a size marked on it. My Morgan wears a cob sized bridle, there's no way to punch enough holes in a horse sized, his head is too small.

Ask your trainer to help you figure out sizes. If your trainer can't/won't, I'd be looking for another trainer. One of the first things mine did with both of my horses was completely measure, try tack on and make me a complete list of what sizes and which pieces of tack I needed to purchase.


----------

